#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Nieuwe radio studio.

## Olaf Duffhuës

Momenteel ben ik bezig 'onze' nieuwe radio studio in te richten...Tegen alle verwachting in ook vrijwel alles nieuw aangeschaft! Hieronder zal ik proberen een verbouwingimpressie te geven..


Eerst ff alles naar binnen gesjouwd....


Even kijken hoe alles zon beetje komt....


De mixer in gezaagd, kastjes bijna klaar...

Even een materiaal lijst
1*Dateq BCS50 mixer
2*Marantz PMD331 pro cd speler
2*Tascam MD350 pro md speler
2*Beyer Dynamic MCE90 grootmembraam mic.
4*Beyer Dynamic TG-X60 mic.
6*K&M tafel statief
2*Marantz 19" tuner (nieuws & terug luistering)
1*CARMEN automatisering
2*Tannoy Reveal X

De voice processing gaat via een Yellowtec VIP digtal
En de eindprocessing gaat door een Omnia 3FM

----------


## Ideedeluxe

Welke studio is dit ? Is het pand ook nieuw gebouwd ?

John

----------


## Contour

Mooie spullen, enige minpuntje vind ik de Tannoy monitors, niet slecht maar met zulke randapparatuur waarom dan geen Genelec ofzo? De passieve versie van die Tannoy koop je voor iets van 120 euro per stuk...

MVG Contour

----------


## ralph

Ziet er keurig uit olaf!

ID-luxe...
je denkt toch niet dat iemand hier naam, straat en adres neer gaat zetten van een in aanbouw zijnde studio?
Ze hebben de spullen net en willen er denk ik wel wat langer van genieten  :Smile:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:Mooie spullen, enige minpuntje vind ik de Tannoy monitors, niet slecht maar met zulke randapparatuur waarom dan geen Genelec ofzo? De passieve versie van die Tannoy koop je voor iets van 120 euro per stuk...



Ik hoor net dat jij gaat sponseren?? Het is een lokale omroep..





> citaat: Welke studio is dit ? Is het pand ook nieuw gebouwd ?



Dit wordt de nieuwe studio van WAN FM, voorheen Frequent FM, Bernheze. En ja...het is ook geheel nieuwbouw....

----------


## MSSS

Ziet er netjes uit! Post je ook nog wat pic's als de studio af is? Wij hebben hier bij de lokale omroep behringer monitors in de studio hangen.

----------


## Ideedeluxe

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> 
> ID-luxe...
> je denkt toch niet dat iemand hier naam, straat en adres neer gaat zetten van een in aanbouw zijnde studio?
> Ze hebben de spullen net en willen er denk ik wel wat langer van genieten



Ik denk dat je toch mag aannemen dat een organisatie die een dergelijke investering plaatst ook denkt aan de mogelijke bijkomstigheden van zo'n investering ? Met andere woorden, ik hoop voor ze, dat ze de boel overeenkomstig de waarde van de apparatuur hebben beveiligd. Ik wens natuurlijk niemand diefstal toe.........

Ik was ook alleen maar geinteresseerd in de aard van de studio, kleinschalig regionaal, of wat groter. Naam en toenaam is dan  niet zo heel erg belangrijk. Waarschijnlijk is de verhuizing zelfs al aangekondigd op de zender............

John

----------


## showband

ik vind die tannoys echt niet slecht klinken.
En ze gaan er ook geen CD's op afmixen moet je maar denken.

Zetten jullie er nog een telefoonvork in? (ik mis de telefoon in het verhaal)

Draaien jullie muziek / jingles / advertenties niet van de computer?

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Contour_
> 
> Mooie spullen, enige minpuntje vind ik de Tannoy monitors, niet slecht maar met zulke randapparatuur waarom dan geen Genelec ofzo? De passieve versie van die Tannoy koop je voor iets van 120 euro per stuk...
> 
> MVG Contour



HD-1's van meyer???

die genelec's vind ik trouwens ook niet echt, dat je zegt.

Verder : knap werk, Olaf.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:Zetten jullie er nog een telefoonvork in? (ik mis de telefoon in het verhaal)



Zitten er 2 in de mixer...Omdat dat een soort standaard is, worden ze niet echt genoemd...Dus er kan straks gebeld worden... :Wink:

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:
> HD-1's van meyer???
> 
> die genelec's vind ik trouwens ook niet echt, dat je zegt.



freak ... [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Maar wat die genelec's betreft moet ik je wel gelijk geven. Ik vraag me nog steeds af waarom iedereen dat blijft kopen.

Quested is daarentegen in opmars...Samen met PMC natuurlijk, hehehe  :Wink:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Kleine up-date


Het begint ergens op te lijken....


Voorlopige eindregie...

----------


## MSSS

He Olaf, waarom heb je in je eindregie nog een mixer hangen? heeft die nog een bepaalde functie?

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Das heel simpel, MSSS, We hebben 2 studio's en 1 stereo lijn voor het non-stop systeem. Non-stop, nieuws en reclame gaat om de beide studio's heen, das om het makkelijk te houden. Anders is het voor de meeste medewerkers te moeilijk...nu hoeven ze alleen maar de klok op het scherm in de gaten te houden. In de toekomst willen we nog een keer een 4 kanaals stereo 1HE rack mixertje...

----------


## Mathijs

Ik begrijp dat jullie geen zendlijn schakelijk hebben?

----------


## MSSS

Aha oke, het is duidelijk. Zeg maar hewoon remco hoor  :Wink:  MSSS klinkt ook zo wazig.

----------


## Lazy

Wij krijgen volgende week ook Carmen....

Is het iets??

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Even een foto update.

DJ/Techniek over-view


Een over-view.


Een belangrijk rackje, de non-stop server, 2 tuners(1 voor het nieuws en 1 voor terugluistering)nieuws detectie en een voice processor.

Alles werkt nu van de week nog wat kleine details afwerken en 3-9 van start.

----------


## MSSS

Ziet er erg netjes uit olaf! Alleen heb je geen monitoring? of gaat dat volledig per koptelefoon?

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Lees pagina 1 nog ff..... :Wink:

----------


## MSSS

hehe ik sprak weer eens te vroeg....:P

----------


## giserke

een monitor gebruiken in de zelfde ruimte waar men opneemt lijkt me niet de meest ideale manier.
[B)]
Mag ik trouwens vragen, waarom je dit niet gesplitst hebt?
Is toch veel handiger voor de technieker. Vooral als je een en ander moet doen zoals rondlopen enz. Ook kan je dan een gewone radio plaatsen om te controleren of de ontvangst goed is terwijl je uitzend.

----------


## MC Party

Na, niet met je eens giserke. Presentator heeft dan geen "duidelijk" contact met de technieker(resterende tijd/nieuws/bellers etc etc. Ik ben bezig met muziek opzoeken/jingles klaar zetten en kan dan niet steeds aan de mensen in spreekcel(dubbele glasplaat) doorgeven wat er komt en hoelang dat nog gaat duren etc. 
Merk dit zelf ook @ radio, de presentator(en) komen nu al bij mij in het hok zitten en dit bevalt erg goed.

----------


## giserke

ik merk alleen maar dat serders ze de radio uitzendingen in Belgie life uitzenden op TV, dus wanneer alles in 1 ruimte is ondergebracht voor het uitzicht De kwaliteit van de uitzendingen bijzonder slecht zijn. Dit komt duidelijk omdat de techniekers geen controle meer kunnen uitoefenen op de ontvangst kwaliteit  op kleine radio's.

----------


## dj_webbie

en dat is natuurlijk niet waar. De ontvangst van een radiozender blijft in principe steeds gelijk op een kleine wijziging volgens de condities in de ether na. Een deftig afgesteld zenderpark, dat moet je niet constant monitoren. Verder heeft een BCS50 (ikzelf heb de BCS25 in de thuisstudio) een terugkoppeling (on-airtoets) die je een weergave van de tuner geeft. De tijd dat radiostations nog met een analoge portatiefradio zaten te luisten op de uitzendingen ligt al vele jaren achter ons. Dat deden we in de jaren 80 nog maar nu met de broadcasttafels niet meer. De controle op de uitzendingen (wat er op zender gebeurt) is geen taak van de studiotechnicus maar van de zendtechnicus en die zit natuurlijk niet in de zelfde ruimte.

Ik ben zelf ook van mening dat het dubbele glasraam passé is. Veel stations werken met dj's in plaats van het duo technicus en presentator en dan staat die tafel aan de andere kant van het raam er maar verloren bij. Ook met de microfoons van vandaag bestaat de mogelijkheid om achtergrondgeluiden te beperken in de studio. De rode 'on-air' lamp wil tot nader order nog steeds zeggen dat het stil moet zijn...of toch bijna.

Zie studio : radio donna (B)

----------


## Aart Rietveld

Het blijft een kwestie van smaak en het soort programma dat je maakt of je nu juist wel of juist niet een aparte spreekcel witl hebben.

Voor nieuwsprogramma's met meerdere gasten (langere discussie's) en sportprogramma's (regie en contact met locaties) is een aparte spreekcel een noodzaak.
Bij een DJ-programma met co-host of een duo presentator/technicus in een muziekprogramma is het in één ruimte zitten juist weer een voordeel.

Bij mijn omroep (VLOK-Radio) hebben we beide mogelijkheden gecreëerd om aan alle wensen tegemoet te komen. We hebben een spreekcel met vijf microfoons en een "technische ruimte" met microfoon's voor DJ en een co-host.
Programmamakers kunnen dus kiezen waar ze gaan zitten en ik moet zeggen dat "slechts" de helft er voor kiest om in de techniekruimte te gaan zitten. De andere helft vindt de spreekcel wel lekker rustig en zegt zich beter te kunnen concentreren op zijn/haar presentatiewerk.
De communicatie tussen beide ruimten hoeft geen groot probleem te zijn. Elke broadcasttafel heeft wel een talkback-functie en met de kuchknop kan de presentator terugpraten naar de technicus.

Wat ik wel kan aanbevelen is een speaker-setje in de spreekcel (wel automatisch uitschakelen geopende microfoon), het komt vaak voor dat de presentator tussen de aankondigingen door zijn hoofdtelefoon afzet en dan dus onbereikbaar is voor de technicus.
Als je geluidsisolatie dan ook nog goed is rest je niets anders dan te gaan zwaaien of met pennen tegen het dubbelglas aan te gaan gooien om aandacht te krijgen.

----------


## mark_b

Leuk studiootje ruilen?? http://www.mosradio.nl ?? Ik geef er 50 eurie bij!!! Geintje hoor, netje gedfaan en die Dateq tafel werkt echt lekker!

----------


## showband

Geinig. In den haag heb ook een zendclub die mos heet.  :Smile: 

mos staat dan voor migranten omroep stichting. Die migrantengroep bleek wel voornamelijk hidustaans te zijn.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mark_b

Nee wij hebben geen vlekken op ons voorhoofd.....Mookse Omroep Stichting. Maar is idd wel toevallig.

----------

